# Neutered male suddenly humping?



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

Charlie was neutered about four months ago but has begun to hump Taz the last couple of weeks. I know that it can be a dominance behavior but he is going through what looks like the whole mating ritual, licking her face and vulva before attempting to mount her. She is almost six months old but does not appear to be in heat. I will be having her spayed soon but is it possible she could be in heat and her vulva not be swollen? A male dog that has been neutered is definitely not capable of getting a female pregnant, is he? He is just being so persistent.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I know it takes a while for their hormones to settle down once they're neutered


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

It's been four months since he was neutered so probably long enough for the hormones to be out of his system. I've talked to the vet and I'm taking her in to see if she is going in to heat. Vet said if she is, we need to do a blood test on Charlie to check his testosterone level. If she's not, according to the vet, it's probably just dominance behaviour. It'll be a day or so before I can get her in. I'll have her spayed as soon as I can after she turns 6 months anyway, so it's probably a moot point.


----------



## Nancy (Feb 4, 2009)

My male was fixed 3.5 yrs ago...my female 3 yrs ago and he still does this to her just about every night...sometimes it just never goes away...She doesn't like it and lets him know it...but it never seems to stop him from trying


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks, Nancy. That makes me feel better. Taz, the little female, seems more puzzled by his behaviour than angry. Funny thing is he never did this until now, four months after he was neutered. She's always been the more dominant of the pair even though she's younger. He just turned a year old. Maybe he's tired of her being the alpha dog and is just trying to put her in her place. As long as nobody's getting pregnant or hurt, I'll just let them work it out.


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

I just had my boy chihuahua, Timmy neutered about 2 weeks ago and he still is trying to do it also. I've had 2 other male chihuahuas in the past and they were both neutered but continued to try to hump on a girl dog or even large stuffed toys! The vets told me that yes they will still have the urges after neutering but are just shooting blanks!


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

Pookypeds said:


> I just had my boy chihuahua, Timmy neutered about 2 weeks ago and he still is trying to do it also. I've had 2 other male chihuahuas in the past and they were both neutered but continued to try to hump on a girl dog or even large stuffed toys! The vets told me that yes they will still have the urges after neutering but are just shooting blanks!


LOL, are you telling me that boys will be boys? Thanks for the reassurance. Just out of curiousity how old is Timmy? Was he doing it before you had him neutered?


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi oh those boys im sure your little lady will let him know if he bothers her to much


----------

